# Jerry from Wash state



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

have a look at this sellers sold items ..... https://www.ebay.com/itm/26-Piece-L...IES/362689807845?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144 ..... she claims that they are from a storage place that she bought in auction.

SethNDaddy/Ed Schoenberger tells me that some of the stuff that Jerry from HT got from him has been sold by that seller.

so it appears that all his stuff was in storage when he passed and this buyer got it cheap and is making a killing selling large lots of good stuff.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear of his passing - was it recent?

As an upside, at least she didnt toss them out as worthless toy junk and it was all lost.

Have you bid on anything? Been successful? 

:lurk5:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That's the American way......


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

MF, there have been some good deals on large lots of Model Motoring bodies.
I haven't bought anything.
it appears the seller still has stuff to list.
I will be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have seen a few good lots go..I bid on a couple that ended while I was at work..lost by that much dammit..lol


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

looks like she only has a couple things left..she is listing books now..wonder what else she has or had that I may have missed....will put my bid in on this last lot tonight that interests me


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Man that guy did have some nice stuff..the seller keeps pulling stuff out and listing it..says his storage shed was abandoned..too bad his family had no clue..i am sure they could of used the money..sad to see his stuff sold off like this but now others will enjoy what toys he had.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have bid on a few of those lots.
alas, my pocket book isn't big enough.
considering some of the cars were exchange cars from Hobby Talk at Christmas, they hold more sentimental value to some folks.
but, because they are "one offs" they fetch a lot of money.
it is a shame that someone in the hobby didn't get a chance to buy this storage find instead of going to a vendor.
bless the buyer anyway.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

I also tried getting couple of the lots but the price shot way to out of reach for me..like I said..too bad his family had not gotten his lost treasures..seems he had a lot of stuff..I must believe this ;day is pricing things out before she lists as a novice would not know where to begin


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

auction sniper is very helpful for when a auction ends when your not near your computer to bid.
just set it and forget it till after it ends. some times you get lucky because it bids 5 seconds before it ends.
I use it often . I win some cool stuff sometimes.
slotcar and real car stuff. 
I have seen that seller selling a lot of cool slotcar stuff.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

from what I have read here..she got the guys storage locker...I assume he must of got sick..or passed on and either family knew nothing of the storage or it may have been too late..but I am guessing from what the stuff has sold for she just made a ton of money on his collection..who knows what else she will have listed soon.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

having been here for awhile, let me tell you that Jerry was an active member of this site.
he was involved in many projects here including but not limited to X-mas blind exchanges and other projects different members hosted.
he also bought direct from many of the famous body creators and built a huge collection of limited run examples.
yes, he passed shortly after announcing a dreaded illness and I think he already had all that stuff in storage.
any number of people here would have jumped at the opportunity to purchase that locker of stuff had we known.
I am afraid the family just stopped paying the rent on the locker without cleaning it out and when it was in arrears it was auctioned off.
the seller with all this stuff did her homework to determine the values and is making a killing.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

I emailed the seller..she has sold everything.. I was unable to obtain anything..prices went over what I was willing to spend.my own feelings for what I was wanting to pay..to others they were more aggressive and just plain wanted the stuff..there was some very cool stuff there as well as some more modern style bodies and cars..I guess I am a cheap..I don't like to spend much on stuff.always looking and waiting on deals..really do not need the stuff as I have plenty of stuff I slated away as retirement projects in a few years from now GOD willing.anyhow..nice to get on here once in a while and rant..glad to also see old names as I troll the site from time to time..at least once or twice a month while I have time before my son plays sports again..hope all are well..
Dave


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The door is always open Dave, but someone took the light in the hall for a track layout....

:cheers2:


----------

